# [Sammelthread] Die besten Fan-Videos



## Painkiller (5. November 2009)

Hallo Leute

In diesen Thread sollen euren Lieblingsfanvideos von PC-Spielen rein...


Fang ich doch gleich mal mit meinem absoluten Liebling an...

Grandiose Arbeit wie ich finde....


Spiel: World in Conflict

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kma679-WvVc


----------



## zondaro (4. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Eve Online Spieler bin hier meine lieblings Videos.
Ich möchte darauf hinweißen das alle diese Videos von Fans gemacht wurden.

Day of Darkness 2
YouTube - EVE Online - Day Of Darkness 2

Clear Skies 1 ein Eve Story Movie (sehr genial) ca 45min
EVE Files: CLEAR_SKIES.WMV

Clear skies 2 ca 45min
EVE Files: CLEAR_SKIES2.WMV


----------

